# Popup mit Browser verlinken



## hrtm (23. November 2004)

Hallo!

Hab folgendes Problemchen: Auf einer normalen HTML-Seite (ohne Frames) habe ich einen Link eingebaut, bei dem sich ein Popup-Fenster öffnet. Jetzt möchte ich in diesem Popup einen Link einbauen, sodass sich das Popup schließt und auf das ursprüngliche Fenster verwiesen wird. Hab leider keinen Plan wie das funktionieren soll, weil ich ja kein TARGET für den Link habe... Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## redlama (24. November 2004)

Hallo!

Also der Link zum PopUp schließen müsste so aussehen:
	
	
	



```
<a href=\"javascript:window.close()\" class=\"links\">Fenster schliessen</a>
```
Aber was genau meinst Du mit "auf das ursprüngliche Fenster verwiesen wird"? Willst Du Daten aus dem PopUp an das Hauptfenster übergeben oder nur nach dem schließen wieder dort landen?

redlama


----------



## hrtm (24. November 2004)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort!

 Wenn ich auf den Link "Fenster schließen" klicke, möchte ich im Browserfenster das noch offen ist eine andere Seite anzeigen, dh gleichzeitig Popup schließen und eine Seite im anzeigen.

 Fenster X (ohne Frames): hier gibts einen Link, wodurch ein Popup entsteht.

 Popup (slideshow): hier gibts einen Link, durch den in Fester X eine andere Seite angezeigt werden soll.

 Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt ob da möglich ist... Wobei ich schon glaube, dass das geht, bei Seiten mit Frames funkts anscheinend, weil man ja ein target hat.

 Immer noch dankbar für jeden Tipp!

 hrtm


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. November 2004)

Hi,

mit JavaScript (brauchst Du zum Öffnen und Schließen ohnehin) kein Problem:
	
	
	



```
<a href="javascript:opener.location.href='sonstwas.htm'; self.close()">
```
, oder Du rufst die Funktionen mit onClick auf.

Gruß
.


----------



## hrtm (24. November 2004)

Danke Datic, genau das habe ich gesucht

 Gruß, hrtm


----------

